
Unable to use Signal, which is hijacked by “Introducing PINs” view - dmm
https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/issues/9812
======
dmm
Signal has always been very opinionated, for example, by requiring a phone
number. But in my view these decisions have been justified by a consistent
focus on verifiable security, ease of use, and very importantly "hard to mess
up"ness that so much encryption software lacks.

But the decision to force users to set a pin and store their contacts in the
cloud is a bad one. I'm not interested in storing any of my data in your cloud
and I don't believe depending on Intel SGX makes sense.

For years I have unhesitatingly recommended Signal and it's allowed me to get
many friends and relatives, some elderly or non-technical, to start using
strong encryption in their messaging.

As soon as signal put up a pin creation screen that couldn't be removed I
started to get calls from people not knowing what was going on. WTH are they
thinking?

I understand the features that this would enable but why burn so much hard
earned trust by forcing users to store their "profiles" on your servers?

------
_Microft
Terrible user experience. I helped someone with exactly this problem a few
days ago because they couldn't access any of their chats anymore, weren't sure
what's going on and whether it was a legit dialog.

------
marssaxman
I really dislike this paternalistic direction. I _do not want_ my data backed
up in the cloud, theirs or anyone else's.

